# E39 M5 Headliner Upgrade



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Has anyone considered converting to the M5 alacantara headliner. I think it looks so much better than the OEM light colored headliner. Can anyone give me part numbers for this swap. Does anyone know if you can get a part number catalog for this car, like a microfiche on CD.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> Has anyone considered converting to the M5 alacantara headliner. I think it looks so much better than the OEM light colored headliner. Can anyone give me part numbers for this swap. Does anyone know if you can get a part number catalog for this car, like a microfiche on CD.


I think Tyrone has looked into this and found it to be EXPENSIVE- like $1500-$2000- maybe more.

I have considered getting mine dyed black- (from grey).


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*you can get a parts catolog cd*

go to www.centrallettershop.com (not sure if that is spelled correctly) and order the bmw ETK cd rom. There is also the TIS cd which is a pseudo-repair manual.

Alternatively, search ebay , or the roadfly classifieds, and maybe you'll find someone selling a, ahem, used one. (i'm sure nobody would bootleg copyrighted info, and sell it)

My thoughts on the headliner are similar, would be nice, but not for the money. If i remember right, the headliner alone was like $1k at least.

Mike


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

If you change the headliner, you've also got to change to sunvisors, the overhead grips, the A, B, and C pillar covers, the alarm cover (in the center of the roof), and the panels that surround the sunroof switches. It's quite expensive and labor intensive.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Robert A said:


> If you change the headliner, you've also got to change to sunvisors, the overhead grips, the A, B, and C pillar covers, the alarm cover (in the center of the roof), and the panels that surround the sunroof switches. It's quite expensive and labor intensive.


I hear the new 03 540i M-sport package comes with a black headliner. Anybody have any idea how much that would cost. The current headline is killing me in my 97 540i. I wish it was black with the rest of the interior.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> Has anyone considered converting to the M5 alacantara headliner. I think it looks so much better than the OEM light colored headliner. Can anyone give me part numbers for this swap. Does anyone know if you can get a part number catalog for this car, like a microfiche on CD.


Man I was going to start a new thread regarding this subject today. :rofl:


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> I hear the new 03 540i M-sport package comes with a black headliner. Anybody have any idea how much that would cost. The current headline is killing me in my 97 540i. I wish it was black with the rest of the interior.


I think this upgrade runs about $600-700. The headliner itself is about 360 if I recall, then you will need the additional A-C pillar trim, handles, hooks, visors, and sliding roof panel.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

so the 540 sport headliner is not alcantara? Just black fabric?
hmmm
Mike


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

That is correct. The M5 has alcantara and the 540i/sport has dark grey fabrick. Remember too that the labor to swap out all the parts is quite extensive, and there's the fact that the A pillars have airbags.



mottati said:


> so the 540 sport headliner is not alcantara? Just black fabric?
> hmmm
> Mike


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Robert A said:


> That is correct. The M5 has alcantara and the 540i/sport has dark grey fabrick. Remember too that the labor to swap out all the parts is quite extensive, and there's the fact that the A pillars have airbags.


I don't think my 97 540i has Air bags in the A-pillars. Pulling the Headliner doesn't seem too bad, The A-pillars are very easy to pull out.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> I don't think my 97 540i has Air bags in the A-pillars. Pulling the Headliner doesn't seem too bad, The A-pillars are very easy to pull out.


I have the 2003 540a with the Sport package and it appears the headliner is of some black fabric, but it looks really great. It has a very soft and padded feel. Plus all the other matching black components on the doors, sun visors, overhead light/garage panel, etc really blend in well with the black leather interior.

I think the only item that is Alcantara is the M-Sport steering wheel and maybe the emergency brake lever.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

I'm interested as well for the black headliner maybe we can all order from the same dealer and get a group discount?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> I'm interested as well for the black headliner maybe we can all order from the same dealer and get a group discount?


I'm down :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A friend of mine had all the bits in his E36 318is dyed black. I'm considering doing that in my E46 Touring, especially since the headliner in this car is so freaking huge.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*i'd be in on a group buy*

if a group buy happens, i'd go in...
Mike


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

How about somebody figuring out the group buy please don't forget I'm in Canada so make sure the dealer ships to Canada?


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> How about somebody figuring out the group buy please don't forget I'm in Canada so make sure the dealer ships to Canada?


I'd be considering it, still conteplating whether getting the E46 M3 or to keep my 540i now.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> I'd be considering it, still conteplating whether getting the E46 M3 or to keep my 540i now.


I also wanted to change my 540i to and m3 but decided to keep it and mod the shet out of it I love the 540i because it has lots of torque which alows me to have lots of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I also wanted to change my 540i to and m3 but decided to keep it and mod the shet out of it I love the 540i because it has lots of torque which alows me to have lots of fun. :thumbup:


True, for some reason, being 18 makes me want the smaller car, not sure why. I just love the M3 and its fairly quick.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Did anybody get more info on this part numbers,etc.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm going to change the headliner to suede, a guy I know who does professional work quoted me 800 for the job including the sun visors, shift and ebrake boots. I will post pics once completed.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance (my car is a 01 Canadian M-Sport variant, with a dark anthracite headliner), is the lighter gray the more common color encountered, and hence the desire to change it?


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Found this http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.do?model=DE93&mospid=45351&prod=20030100&btnr=51_2282&hg=51&fg=55&x=235&y=121

This site is very useful when you want to look up parts, hopes it helps.


----------

